# Bacon Turtle Burgers



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw this on the net and thought it would be perfect for all of you creative types on this forum. Interesting looking grill item with recipe.... Enjoy!
Bacon Turtle Burgers
http://bacontoday.com/bacon-turtle-burgers/


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Checked out the link. That is pretty cool idea.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

like the weirdo who spilled her hot coffee on her and wnet after mcdonalds, Im getting a lawyer and getting you guys for posting these things. Since you post them while im at work, i get hungry, stop at a store on the way home and try making them at home. now im fat!!!! also going after the food network for putting BBQ pittmasters on at 2200 when im laying in bed.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i know what im making tonight! hell yea


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If you've ever had a bacon wrapped grilled hot dog, I know you will love the Turtle Burger............ Can't wait to try it..........


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks GREAT....definitely a heart attack waiting but I'll be trying it on the EGG!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Reminds me of the not-so-Kosher nativity scene.

http://www.slashfood.com/2010/12/10/pork-nativity-scene/


----------

